# Food Safety News Wed 7/29/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 29, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 7/29/2020 4:01 AM




Forward







Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 




















 



*Much of the old gang that fought for real GE labeling is back together for lawsuit against USDA*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 29, 2020 12:07 am Natural Grocers, Citizens for GMO Labeling, Label GMOs, Rural Vermont, Good Earth Natural Foods, Puget Consumers Co-op, and the Center for Food Safety are plaintiffs in a new lawsuit against the USDA that some say was probably inevitable. It’s a lawsuit that seeks to end the long-fought dispute about labeling food made with Genetic Engineering... Continue Reading


*Japan’s export of raw intact beef to United States has more issues now than two years ago*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 29, 2020 12:06 am Japan’s export of raw intact beef to the United States came in for review earlier this year in the form of an on-site equivalence verification audit by USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service. FSIS auditors visited Japan from Jan. 27 to Feb. 14. The audit report was released on July 24 to Akira MIKI, Food... Continue Reading

*Outlets in poor areas less likely to meet food hygiene standards*
By News Desk on Jul 29, 2020 12:02 am Food outlets in the most deprived areas are less likely to meet hygiene standards than those in the least deprived regions of England and Wales, according to a study. Takeaways, sandwich shops and convenience retailers are significantly less likely to meet hygiene standards compared to restaurants. The study paper, published in the journal Health and... Continue Reading


*Norway records slight decline in foodborne outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 29, 2020 12:01 am The number of foodborne outbreaks in Norway declined slightly this past year from 2018, according to the country’s public health agency. In 2019, 223 outbreaks from all sources were reported with 5,401 cases of disease. This was the same level of outbreaks as in 2018, but there was an increase in cases because of a... Continue Reading


*Jamaican Tastee Pattiesrecalls meat and poultry patties*
By News Desk on Jul 28, 2020 05:27 pm A Miami, FL firm, Jamaican Tastee Patties, LLC, is recalling approximately 60,457 pounds of meat and poultry patty products that were repackaged, relabeled and redistributed without the benefit of federal inspection, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (USDA FSIS). The problem was discovered during FSIS surveillance activities, which determined... Continue Reading


----------

